# conectores del discurso o texto en italiano



## Gattaca

Ciao amici!!
Vorrei sapere pagine di italiano dove trovare connetori di discurso: preposizioni, adverbi, conjunzioni ...etc Grazzie mille.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Gattaca, non saprei aiutarti però se non ti dispiace ti correggo:

Ciao amici!!
Vorrei sapere pagine di italiano dove trovare conne*t*tori (di) del disc*o*rso: preposizioni, a*vv*erbi, con*gi*unzioni ...e*cc* Gra*z*ie mille.


----------



## Moon77

Hola Gattaca, 
Espero que esto pueda ayudarte: 

http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/lingua/grammar/topics/preposizioni.htm


un saludo


----------



## Gattaca

Grazie per vostra risposta, Moon i FAbiog_1981. No mi dispiace la tua correzzione perquè sto imparando l'italiano.

Però, altronde delle preposiozioni vorrei trovare pagine dove construire discorsi in italiano, sia di tipus argumentativo, narrativo, descrittivo. I, per fare o construire texti, bisogna conoscere nexi come avverbi, congiunzioni, ecc..
Grazzie.


----------



## freakit

Gattaca said:


> Grazie per vostra risposta, Moon e FAbiog_1981. Non mi dispiace la tua correzione perchè sto imparando l'italiano.
> 
> Però, oltre alle preposizioni vorrei trovare pagine con le cuali poter costruire discorsi in italiano, sia di tipo argomentativo, narrativo, descrittivo. E, per fare o costruire testi, bisogna conoscere nessi come avverbi, congiunzioni, ecc..
> Grazie.


----------



## claudine2006

freakit said:


> Originally Posted by *Gattaca*
> 
> 
> Grazie per la vostra risposta, Moon e FAbiog_1981. Non mi dispiace la tua correzione (mi dispiacciono le tue correzioni) perché sto imparando l'italiano.
> 
> Però, oltre alle preposizioni vorrei trovare pagine con le cuali poter costruire discorsi in italiano, sia di tipo argomentativo, narrativo, descrittivo. E, per fare o costruire testi, bisogna conoscere nessi come avverbi, congiunzioni, ecc..
> Grazie.


Qualche piccola svista....


----------



## Gattaca

Claudine...."una pequeña vista" su che? vorresti aclarirmi questi punti suspensivi......si sei cosí amabile....Grazie.

Claudien i FReakit   "con le quali" é un pronome relativo relativo in italiano, e si scrive con "qu".


----------



## Moon77

Gattaca said:


> Claudine...."una pequeña svista" su che? vorresti aclarirmi questi punti suspensivi (potresti spiegarmi quei puntini di sospensione......se sei cosí amabile gentile _("amable" lo traducimos al italiano con "gentile, cortese", "amabile" en italiano tiene otro sentido)...._Grazie.
> 
> .


 
_una piccola svista_ es un pequeño error gramatical debido a una inatención momentánea. 
un saludo


----------



## freakit

Ho davvero corretto "con le CUali"?


Mi cospargo il capo di cenere!


----------



## Gattaca

Freakit......Chè sarà? sarà ? Sarà l'influenza spagnola ....? Ah la Spagna!!!
Non so cosa significa la tua espressione, mi imagino che deve essera cosa così alla spagnola "Me doy cabezazos contra la pared"


----------



## Gattaca

Grazie Moon 77 per il tuo aclarimento i correzioni. Comunque, vorrei che qualcuno mi dica nessi per construire texti in italiano. 

Me explico poniendo un ejemplo:

"Por un lado.....por otro......Desde el punto de vista.....
sin embargo....no obstante.....
Pero......aunque.....a pesar de.....

En segundo lugar....

Por otra parte....

De pronto......Luego.....Después....

Resumiendo.....
Finalmente, como conclusión....."


----------



## Moon77

Gattaca said:


> Grazie Moon 77 per il tuo aclarimento i correzioni. Comunque, vorrei che qualcuno mi dica nessi per construire texti in italiano.
> 
> Me explico poniendo un ejemplo:
> 
> "Por un lado.....por otro......Desde el punto de vista.....
> da una parte/da un lato....dall'altra/dall'altro ....dal punto di vista di
> sin embargo....no obstante.....
> tuttavia...nonostante
> Pero......aunque.....a pesar de.....
> però/ma.......sebbene/benché....nonostante
> 
> En segundo lugar....
> in secondo luogo
> 
> Por otra parte....d'altra parte / d'altronde
> 
> De pronto......Luego.....Después....
> subito.....poi/dopo
> 
> Resumiendo.....riassumendo..
> Finalmente, como conclusión.....
> Finalmente / come conclusione "


----------



## freakit

"Cospargersi il capo di cenere" es una frase tìpica cuando te sientes, decimos, culpable de algo, o mejor, cuando sabes de estar equivocado. En detalle, significa literalmente: "salpicarse la cabeza (la sesera, en mi caso!) de ceniza".


----------



## Silvia10975

Gattaca said:


> Grazie Moon 77 per il tuo chiarimento (i tuoi chiarimenti) e le tue correzioni. Comunque, vorrei che qualcuno mi dicesse i/dei nessi per construire testi (meglio frasi) in italiano.



Per il resto Moon ha già fatto un ottimo lavoro!!
 Silvia.


----------



## Gattaca

Os agradezco de veras las correcciones, muy especialmente a Moon77 por su aportación , pero sigo insistiendo en que alguien me diga los conectores más usuales del discurso en italiano, hasta ahora, los he puesto yo en español, mi lengua materna es el español, pero me gustaría que alguien los pusiera desde el punto de vista italiano, esto es, como usuario especialista en italiano o conocedor profundo de la morfosintaxis italiana. Se me ocurre, conectores o partículas introductoras de párrafos o de frases, como :"en lo que respecta a...../en lo que concierne a/" , etc. 
Gracias con antelación.


----------



## Gattaca

Ciao amici,
Un nuovo nesso mi è arrivato e non lo trovo nel mio dizionairo:
"ovvero" cosa vuole dire? per favore  ne datemi un esempio. Grazie.

Altre nessi che vorrei sapere, per favore:

"Desde el punto de vista de"

"En lo que respecta a", "en lo que concierne a "

"En cuanto a" "en relación a"


----------



## Cristina.

*Ovvero *vuol dire 'es decir' = *cioè* , è più formale di cioè; può anche significare 'o bien'= *oppure*.
Dal punto di vista di
Per quanto riguarda  /Per quel che riguarda/ Per quel che concerne (meno usato)
In quanto a/Quanto a/ Rispetto a /Riguardo a.


Menuda lista vas a hacer, ¿eh?
Ciao!


----------



## Gattaca

Grazie "maja" si que es verdad, que estoy haciendo una lista. Me viene ideal para redactar o exponer un texto oral en italiano. Cuando preparé oposiciones a otra lengua, me aprendí sobre todo, los conectores del discurso de esa lengua, además de los verbos y por supuesto el máximo de léxico, y me fue bien!!! Es que los conectores son como los engarces de un collar.
Ciao amica!


----------



## freakit

"Ovvero", puede ser traducido también con "a saber", sobretodo cuando tienes que elencar una lista, como por ejemplo: "este convenio trata de muchos asuntos, a saber, del cambio climático y de la biodiversidad...".

Pero, y aquí encuentras el lío, hay algunos que lo traducen como "oppure" (o), y poniendote un ejemplo: "le sanzioni per il reato di falso in bilancio possono andare dai due ai quattro anni, ovvero con gli arresti domiciliari". Pidiendote perdón por el texto inventado, te traduzco: "las sanciones por el crimen de blanqueo de capital pueden constar desde dos hasta cuatro años de cárcel; o bien / o sea  / o ("ovvero-oppure") bajo  domiciliarios".


----------



## sabrinita85

Hola Freakit:
_Ovvero _y _oppure _no tienen el mismo significado... ni siquiera en tu frasecita.
_Ovvero _tiene la función de explicar lo que se acaba de decir, _Oppure _propone una alternativa.

*Ovvero: o sea; es decir; mejor dicho.
Oppure: o; de otra manera.*


----------



## VISEL

Prova questo sito:
www.dienneti.it/risorse/italiano/index.htm

credo sia il Summa .

ciao


----------



## freakit

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola Freakit:
> _Ovvero _y _oppure _no tienen el mismo significado... ni siquiera en tu frasecita.
> _Ovvero _tiene la función de explicar lo que se acaba de decir, _Oppure _propone una alternativa.
> 
> *Ovvero: o sea; es decir; mejor dicho.
> Oppure: o; de otra manera.*



Hola Sabri!
Ai tempi dell'esame di diritto pubblico più volte compariva "ovvero" col significato di "oppure"; e ricordo che anche quando feci l'esame di scuola guida ci spiegarono che in un determinato linguaggio (spesso giuridico) hanno lo stesso significato! 
La frase postata infatti non aveva molto senso


----------

